
A Brief Look at Grid-Based Layouts in Web Design - mhr_online
http://sixrevisions.com/web_design/a-brief-look-at-grid-based-layouts-in-web-design/
======
lutusp
> A Brief Look at Grid-Based Layouts in Web Design

Yes, most certainly "brief". Somehow the author managed to write the entire
article without once showing an example of the HTML/CSS markup one would use
to create a grid. Here's a bit more depth:

[http://designshack.net/articles/css/rolling-your-own-grid-
la...](http://designshack.net/articles/css/rolling-your-own-grid-layouts-on-
the-fly-without-a-framework/)

It turns out that Microsoft has created their own vendor-specific version of
grid CSS, all elements of which are prefixed with -ms- (as in -ms-grid). But I
recommend that people avoid the vendor variations on the grid system, and I'm
not the only one making this recommendation:

[http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2010/03/css_vendor_p...](http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2010/03/css_vendor_pref.html)

